# February 08 Challenge - "Red, Green, Blue" - Sponsored by Quik Pod



## TwistMyArm

Hi everyone,

I'm tired and lazy so lets get right to the point. The February '08 theme be "Red, Green, Blue". Good luck everyone and as always please don't forget to read the boring, but important stuff down below . 

We'd also like to say thanks again for our sponsor Quik Pod. The Quik Pod DSLR is the world's first monopod with a grip handle at the base. It is lightweight (9 ounces), has a quick release camera clip and a built-in wide angle mirror for viewing overhead shots or self-portraits. The handle at the base doubles as an extendable handheld grip for cameras, camcorders or lighting holder and provides a low center of gravity foot for support when used as a monopod.

Comes with a carry bag, hiking clip, wrist strap, aluminum end cap and rubberized monopod adapter tip. Extends to 53" and contracts to 18". Recommended camera weight limit of 2 lbs.

For more info visit www.quikpod.com/dslr.asp


For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 

- The deadline for submissions is February 28
- The image can be no larger then 150KB*
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The submitted photo must be in the form of a .jpg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more than one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please use no special characters)
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge

.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................
*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*
**Photo Title (optional):*
*Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N*
*Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N*
*Has this photo been posted before? Y/N*
*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
*Please enter your email subject as "Feb '08 Challenge Submission"*
*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs. 
Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

*150KB will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as oppposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over 150KB.


----------



## astrostu

TwistMyArm said:


> I'm tired and lazy so lets get right to the point. The February '08 theme be "Red, Green, Blue". Hopefully those who had some fun with the November and December challenges will enjoy finishing off the theme.



You need to delete that last sentence. 

Sounds like an interesting theme ... I have a few ideas that I'll have to look through and experiment with for this one.


----------



## AlexParlett

January 28th? Do you mean febuary, and a very interesting theme.


----------



## Big Bully

AlexParlett said:


> January 28th? Do you mean febuary, and a very interesting theme.


 

I was just about to say the same thing.. lol


----------



## TwistMyArm

Done, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SBlanca

sounds good, might give it a shot


----------



## seemorephoto

do we need all of those colors in the same shot??


----------



## EYEAM4ANARCHY

seemorephoto said:


> do we need all of those colors in the same shot??


 
That's a good question.


----------



## Rachelsne

hmm interesting topic..


----------



## Big Bully

> Originally Posted by *seemorephoto*
> 
> 
> _do we need all of those colors in the same shot??_


 

I was wondering that too... I can't think of anything that combines all three colors..


----------



## Puscas

there are usually no 'rules' to this competition (as far as execution goes). Just see what comes to mind. Of course, when someone submits a picture of a purple candle for this contest, a lot of people may not vote for it...

Oh and Big Bully: if you can't find these colors somewhere together, just bring 'm together yourself. 



good luck everybody!



pascal


----------



## astrostu

Puscas said:


> Of course, when someone submits a picture of a purple candle for this contest, a lot of people may not vote for it...



Unfortunately, I have not found this to be true on these forums ... many photos get LOTS of votes when the photos have nothing to do with the theme.


----------



## Puscas

astrostu said:


> Unfortunately, I have not found this to be true on these forums ... many photos get LOTS of votes when the photos have nothing to do with the theme.



I used 'may' for a reason...





pascal


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

I was stumped on this one, then **BING**,.....I got an idea.......I like this theme now..........


----------



## Big Bully

Im still blocked.


----------



## logan9967

take a picture of your tv


----------



## er111a

I just took the best photo for this contest


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

er111a said:


> I just took the best photo for this contest


 
nice, I think I did too!  Was worried at first...now I can't wait for leap year day.....


----------



## GC Jr

Hmm, I just thought of an awesome idea for a pic... I don't want to give away my idea, though. :-D I'm READEH! :-D


----------



## er111a

would 86 kb be to small


----------



## KVB1085

Big Bully said:


> I was wondering that too... I can't think of anything that combines all three colors..




white light combines all these colors.....


----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## ashadiow

I have an idea... but not sure if I will pull it off.


----------



## er111a

what is a form


----------



## astrostu

er111a said:


> would 86 kb be to small



The rules are only that it has to be &#8804;150 kb.  86 would be fine.  Personally, I try to do the largest size I can so that people get a sense of what the photo actually looks like ... making an 8.2 MB file into a 150 kB file really cuts down.




Seefutlung said:


> {image}



I hope that wasn't your entry ... read the first post!




er111a said:


> what is a form



Huh?  Read the first post.


----------



## Big Wallaby

Wow, this is really challenging.  I am still at a loss, halfway through the month.  Still thinking...


----------



## Seefutlung

just an example


----------



## schuylercat

...The dumbest, laziest, cheating-est example imaginable.  I will be embarrassed when it posts.  Sheesh.

I'm so dry for ideas that didn't include flowers that I need to dust myself off.  Dangit.


----------



## TwoPinkFaireez

_Hi guys!!

Just wondering, since I'm very new, am I still ok to enter?

And if so, does it have to be a photo taken exclusively for the challenge, or can it be a pic stored on my computer?

Thank you _


----------



## mylegacy412

TwoPinkFaireez said:


> _Hi guys!!
> 
> Just wondering, since I'm very new, am I still ok to enter?
> 
> And if so, does it have to be a photo taken exclusively for the challenge, or can it be a pic stored on my computer?
> 
> Thank you _



1st post


> - Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)



it can be an old photo, but not one that has been posted on the site


----------



## TwoPinkFaireez

Thank you


----------



## Big Bully

I got it!!! I entered a photo! Funny thing is, is that the shot was staring me in the face the whole time!


----------



## AussieTimmeh

In the FAQ it says you normally receive a confirmation email when submitting a photo for the challenge. I submitted my email two days ago but haven't heard back, just want to make sure my entry made it and didn't get lost in the ether. Should I send a follow-up email?

Disregard: got an email today. Thanks!


----------



## Romphotog

ok, so who is the winner of this one?
Could we see all submissions?  can we have a popular vote?


----------



## astrostu

Romphotog said:


> ok, so who is the winner of this one?
> Could we see all submissions?  can we have a popular vote?



Read the first post.  Also, this is a February contest.  Why would a winner already be announced? :er:


----------



## Big Bully

People are still submitting photos until Feb 29th, so we will start voting in March.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

Big Bully said:


> People are still submitting photos until Feb 29th, so we will start voting in March.


 

what time? midnight tonight?......just kidding.....well,...not really. I'm ready to see the other pictures submitted......I think this one was really challenging. :smileys:

oh wait, I guess we have 7 more time zones to go by after I get to midnight,  me and my small world.....oops


----------



## Big Bully

Tennessee Landscape said:


> what time? midnight tonight?......just kidding.....well,...not really. I'm ready to see the other pictures submitted......I think this one was really challenging. :smileys:
> 
> oh wait, I guess we have 7 more time zones to go by after I get to midnight, me and my small world.....oops


 

Hmm Not sure, I'm two hours behind you.. So do we go on my time?! Lol


----------



## GC Jr

Dang it, I took a bunch of pics but didn't really like any of them so I didn't submit this contest. I was thinking about capturing white light, because I googled red, green and blue and all of them mixed equals white light. :-D


----------



## Trenton Romulox

Nevermind.


----------



## Big Bully

Hey I am just making sure that I haven't missed the voting thread. I am really interested in seeing the other pictures...


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Hey I am just making sure that I haven't missed the voting thread. I am really interested in seeing the other pictures...



http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=114166


----------



## Big Bully

Thanks Battou I couldn't find it earlier today!


----------



## Romphotog

Big Bully said:


> Thanks Battou I couldn't find it earlier today!


 
neither could I as the layout of this board is confusing.
so why does it say "Voters: *24*. You may not vote on this poll"?

why only 24 voters?  are they super-delegates?


----------



## Big Bully

Romphotog said:


> neither could I as the layout of this board is confusing.
> so why does it say "Voters: *24*. You may not vote on this poll"?
> 
> why only 24 voters? are they super-delegates?


 

I think you have to have more than 10 posts to be able to vote.


----------



## Dioboleque

Romphotog said:


> Voters: *24*


 
= 24 people have voted so far


----------

